# ماهو اللغز وراء ذلك الكائن المسمى بـ " الانسان "



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

لما بفكر في الذات البشرية و اسرح في مكنوناتها بلاقي غموض كبير
كلنا بنتولد اطفال لا نعرف شيئا
صفاتنا و طباعنا و سلوكنا بيجوا منين ؟؟ 
ايه اللي يخلي شخص كريم و شخص اخر بخيل
ايه اللي يخلي شخص طويل البال و اخر معندوش صبر
ايه اللي يخلي الناس مختلفين عن بعضهم اوووي في الطباع ؟
ما دة انسان و دة انسان ايه الفرق يعني
و الاغرب بقى انهم يبقوا توأم و متشابهين في الشكل و يبقى طبعهم مختلف تماما !!
يعني مش البيئة و لا التربية و لا الظروف و لا اي حاجة من دي
طب تعالوا نفكر اكتر و ندخل في نفسية شخصيات معينة
ندخل في نفسية ام النور مثلا
انسانة اتولدت في مدينة كلها شر و عاشت وسط اسرة فقيرة و تعبت كتير في حياتها و في خدمتها في الهيكل في بيت ربنا
ايه اللي يخليها بالتقوى و التواضع و الوداعة و المحبة دي كلها
جابت الروعة و العظمة دي كلها منين ؟؟
و على العكس ندخل في نفسية اي شخص ميال للعنف و الدماء 
ممكن نلاقي كل ظروفه كويسة و تمام ماديا و اسريا و اجتماعيا و وظيفيا ايضا
و مع ذلك عنده ميول عدوانية زايدة اوي و يمكن يبقى له اخوات طيبين و يبقى والده و والدته كويسين
طب ايه يخليه بيفكر بالطريقة دي ؟
:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

*ميرا  الانسان مخلوق حر وعنده ارادة يختار بيها 
يعنى هو اللى اختار الشر وانفصل عن ربنا بالخطية 
ربنا مخلقناش اشرار ولا علشان نقتل ولا نصنع الشر 
من رايىء ان الانسان هو اللى اكتسب ده لانه بعيد كل البعد عن ربنا 
وعاوز ينفصل عنه ويديله ظهره 
ماينفعش نقارن العدرا بأى شخص 
ده اتربت فى بيت كله محبة لربنا وخدمة فى الهيكل 
بعد ده كله معتقدش هيبقى جواها شر 
زى ما قولتى فى اخوات بيبقى فيهم واحد ميال للعنف والتانى هادى 
ده بيرجع للشخص نفسه وميوله 
هل هو عاوز يبقى على علاقة بربنا تمنعه من  العيش فى حياه الشر دى 
ولا هو انسان اختار طريق الشر ده 
سؤالك مهم اووى 
وانا كمان فى انتظار اجابات اساتذتى الكبار 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ميرا الانسان مخلوق حر وعنده ارادة يختار بيها *​
> *يعنى هو اللى اختار الشر وانفصل عن ربنا بالخطية *
> *ربنا مخلقناش اشرار ولا علشان نقتل ولا نصنع الشر *
> *من رايىء ان الانسان هو اللى اكتسب ده لانه بعيد كل البعد عن ربنا *
> ...


 اجابة جامدة يا رورتي
يعني انتي من رأيك ان الانسان بيعمل الشر بارادته مش الظروف اللي بتجبره على كدة
او بيعمل الخير بارادته مهما كانت الظروف بيتحداها و يقاومها
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
نورتيني


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2014)

هى بينى وبينك تساؤولات محيرة  والذات البشرية عموما فى خلقها وميولها وطباعها 
تثير الحيرة والتساؤولات
لكن انا مع رورو الاساس هو الارادة ...

 بصى هو فى حاجة اسمها جينات دى بتكون لها عامل كبير فى تكوين الانسان 
يعنى مثلا لو ولد  والده فنان رسام هتلاقى الولد دا طالع بيحب الرسم وميوله كمان كده
ساعات بنقول ان  البلد فيها كوسة لما نلاقى مخرج وابنه مخرج مثلا
او مطرب وبنته طالعة مطربة  اله طيب سبحان الله  الولاد دول بيكونوا موهبين فعلا 
يعنى الحكاية مش كوسة لا دا فى عامل رئيسى ويمكن الظروف هيئة له يكون ناجح فى الحتة دى
كمان لو بصينا لأسرة فقيرة جدا هتلاقى واحد انحرف وابتدى يبلطج ويمشى فى السكة البطالة والتانى انسكب على كتابه  وعزل نفسه عن كل حاجة علشان يحقق ذاته ويبعد عن الحيز اللى اتولد فيه
هنا نفس البيئة ونفس الظروف لكن تكوين الشخص نفسه هو اللى بيحدد الشخص ده هيبقا مين وميوله ايه
زى ما قالت رورو ارادة الانسان الله خلق كل انسان بارادة حرة وعندك طريقين خير وشر
ابيض واسود وفحلوقى ههههه وكل واحد على حسب ميوله وبكامل ارادته بيختار


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هى بينى وبينك تساؤولات محيرة  والذات البشرية عموما فى خلقها وميولها وطباعها
> تثير الحيرة والتساؤولات
> لكن انا مع رورو الاساس هو الارادة ...
> 
> ...


كل الكلام دة جميل اوي
السؤال بقى : طب هو بيبلطج على الناس ليه ؟
ماشي ينحرف يشرب مخدرات يئذي نفسه زي لما هو عاوز لكن يئذي اللي حواليه ليه ؟
على سبيل المثال عصابات خطف الاطفال
بيخطفوا الاطفال ليه ؟
عشان يعذبوهم ؟ طب و يعذبوهم ليه ؟
عشان يحرقوا قلب اهاليهم ؟ طيب ليه ؟
ماشي يبقى شرير على نفسه مش على غيره
و حلوة حكاية طريق ابيض و اسود و فحلوقي هههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
نورتيني


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

*


انت شبعي قال:




يعني انتي من رأيك ان الانسان بيعمل الشر بارادته مش الظروف اللي بتجبره على كدة
او بيعمل الخير بارادته مهما كانت الظروف بيتحداها و يقاومها


أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايوه يا ميرا 
الانسان هو اللى بيختار الطريق اللى بمشى فيه 
بس فى حاجة ده بيرجع للبيئة اللى اتربى فيها 
لو لقيتى واحد بلطجى زى ما يتقولى مش معقول هتلاقى اهله اسوية 
اكيد هما كمان كدا علشان هو اكتسب البلطجة دى منهم 
مش مقتنعة ان واحد بلطجى يبقى اهله طيبين وهو هيطلع بلطجى 
فى فرق انه يمشى مش شباب السوء وسلوكه ينحرف 
وفوق انه يبقى بلطجى 


*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوه يا ميرا *
> *الانسان هو اللى بيختار الطريق اللى بمشى فيه *
> *بس فى حاجة ده بيرجع للبيئة اللى اتربى فيها *
> *لو لقيتى واحد بلطجى زى ما يتقولى مش معقول هتلاقى اهله اسوية *
> ...


 في الحالة دي هو يبقى ضحية و ممكن لو اتحط في بيئة احسن او ظروفه اتحسنت يبقى انسان كويس
لان ساعتها هو بس بيكون محتاج حد يرشده للطريق الصحيح 
شكرا حبيبتي لرأيك الجميل
كل الفرح لقلبك يا قمر


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يونيو 2014)

*اللى بيمشى بيلطج ده او عدوانى او انسان فاسد 
اكيد له حد بيشجعه على الغلط ممكن مش اهله 
فبيكون اصدقاء السوء هما السبب 
زى ما قال الكتاب المقدس 
المعاشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده 
وزى ما بيقال 
قولى من اصدقائك اقول لك من انت *


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *اللى بيمشى بيلطج ده او عدوانى او انسان فاسد *





مارياماريا قال:


> *اكيد له حد بيشجعه على الغلط ممكن مش اهله *
> *فبيكون اصدقاء السوء هما السبب *
> *زى ما قال الكتاب المقدس *
> *المعاشرات الرديئه تفسد الاخلاق الجيده *
> ...



 متهيألي كلامك مظبوط
طب اللي بيقتل و اللي بيئذي بأي نوع من انواع الاذى ؟
على سبيل المثال قضية التحرش دي اكيد اللي بيعملها بيبقى قاصد يئذي اللي قدامه مش حد بيجبره على كدة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ماريا
نورتيني


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

مش بتسمعى يا ميرا  يقولك ده انسان مؤذى 
فى ناس كده بتستمع بأفعال الشر ونرجع نقول راجع للأرادة والميول
وزى ما قالت حبيبتى ماريا اصدقاء السوء لو اصدقائه لهم تأثير قوى عليه ممكن ينحرف معاهم
لكن  من رايى بيكون هو له ميول للاتجاه ده
لانه فى ناس بيكونوا كويسين جدا وليهم صديق شقى شوية وبيحاولوا ينصحوه بكافة الطرق وهو اللى فى دماغه فى دماغه واخرتها بيضيع نفسه


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مش بتسمعى يا ميرا  يقولك ده انسان مؤذى
> فى ناس كده بتستمع بأفعال الشر ونرجع نقول راجع للأرادة والميول
> وزى ما قالت حبيبتى ماريا اصدقاء السوء لو اصدقائه لهم تأثير قوى عليه ممكن ينحرف معاهم
> لكن  من رايى بيكون هو له ميول للاتجاه ده
> لانه فى ناس بيكونوا كويسين جدا وليهم صديق شقى شوية وبيحاولوا ينصحوه بكافة الطرق وهو اللى فى دماغه فى دماغه واخرتها بيضيع نفسه


 استني بقى كدة الموضوع كبر مننا هههههه
بصي في الاول رورو قالت ان الانسان بيختار بارادته بعد كدة انتي قولتي الجينات و البيئة ليهم دور
بعد كدة رورو قالت التربية و الاهل هما السبب
بعد كدة ماريا قالت اصدقاء السوء
بعد كدة انتي قولتي ارادة و ميول
طب يا نيفو انهي واحدة من دول اللي صح ؟:vava:
يعني ممكن اصدقاء يبقى ليهم صديق شقي شوية بس هما كويسين و بينصحوه يبطل شقاوة بس دة بيختلف من شقاوة لشقاوة
انه يكون شقي بمعنى مستهتر و مهمل في دراسته او بيعاكس المدرسين و بيعمل مقالب في اصحابه غير انه يكون مؤذي فعلا 
انا بتكلم عن الاذى الفعلي
زي انه يبقى بلطجي و شايل مطواة في جيبه او انه يمشي يتحرش بالبنات في الشارع و يعاكسهم 
دة صعب يكون له علاقة بالتربية و صعب شخص كدة يكون له اصدقاء لان اكيد حتى اصدقاءه هيخافوا منه لانه ممكن يتقلب عليهم في يوم و يئذيهم


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

هههههههههههههه واضح اننا لغبطناكى اكتر منتى متلغبطة
بصى انا قولت ان الادارة واتفقت مع رورو مختلفتش لكن مع الارادة والميول كمان فى ظروف
وعامل مساعد ومؤثر الصحبة!!

تقدرى تقولى لو توافروا كل دول مع ميول  وارداة تستجيب للانحراف هينحرف
فى ناس بتكون ايشة فى بيئات صعبة جدااا وبتحارب علشان تنجى من الوضع ده
وبينجحوا وبيكونوا مكافحين وكويسين


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه واضح اننا لغبطناكى اكتر منتى متلغبطة
> بصى انا قولت ان الادارة واتفقت مع رورو مختلفتش لكن مع الارادة والميول كمان فى ظروف
> وعامل مساعد ومؤثر الصحبة!!
> 
> ...


 بصي يا ستي
لو المشكلة في البيئة و الاسرة
بمجرد ما الانسان يكبر و يبدأ يختار طريقه هتلاقيه من نفسه بدأ يكسر القيود اللي اهله فرضوها عليه
يبدأ يفهم اكتر و يتحرر من مفاهيم خاطئة و سلوكيات خاطئة اتعلمها في صغره
اصل بيني و بينك مين فينا اتربى التربية المثالية و مين فينا ما اتفرضش عليه قيود حجمت من قدراته و اثرت على طريقة تفكيره
بس لما بنكبر بنبدأ نتعلم واحدة بواحدة
بالنسبة لاصدقاء السوء
بيبقى في نوعين من الناس 
نوع واعي بيختار اصدقاءه 
و نوع تابع بيمشي مع الشلة و خلاص
و دة بردو يرجع للتربية لان اما الاب و الام يجعلوا منه كائن سلبي يسمع كلامهم و كل حاجة حاضر و نعم فبيلغوا ارادته و بيبقى شخص تابع
او بيسيبوه يعتمد على نفسه و يبقى قائد و في الحالة دي بيعرف ازاي يتحكم في حياته و يسيطر على ظروفه و على المؤثرات من حواليه و مش يسيبها تأثر هي عليه
بس في الحالتين سواء تابع او قيادي بتبقى ميول جواه يعني بيكون ميال للشر بطيبعته و فطرته
يمكن جينات و يمكن موقف اثر عليه جامد و يمكن التربية 
و طبعا لو كل دول مع بعض تبقى مصيبة :36_11_13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]موضوعك كبير على فكرة ومش سهل زى ما انتى مُتخيلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو بحثتى عن الأجابة من الدين فقط ...هتتعبى أوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه ناس ترى أن ( النفس ) دى نتاج ألتحام ( روح ) بـ ( جسد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى اللى بتقع تحت الصراعات بين الخير والشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو بين أحتياجات ( الروح ) وأحتياجات ( الجسد )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيهما تكون له الغلبة والكلمة العُليا ... ( النفس ) بتطيعه فوراً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة تتجه الأديان كلها الى ترويض ( الجسد ) بالصوم مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تدريب ( الروح ) بالصلاة ...وفى بعض الأحيان والمذاهب والأديان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بتكون الصلاة عبارة أداة لتعذيب ( الجسد ) - كثرة الوقوف والسجود والركوع - ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]طبعا الوراثة عليها عامل كبير جداً منقدرش نتجاهله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هيكون سؤالنا الأهم التالى .... اللى متولدش فى بيئة فيها دين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعمل أية دة ؟ ... لاعنده صوم يروض جسده ولا صلاة تُنقى روحه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك ممكن تلاقيه أنسان سوى جداً ...أو أخطاءه أقل بكثير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا العكس بالعكس ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بمجرد ما الانسان يكبر و *يبدأ يختار* طريقه هتلاقيه من نفسه بدأ


 *[FONT=&quot]طبعا مع خالص أحترامى وتقديرى لهذا الرأى ...إلا أننى أرى أن*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" حرية الأختيار " هى ألفاظ ناس شبعانة متكئة على الآرائك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنهم يتجاهلون شئ هام جدا ...ألا وهو بدائل الأختيار المطروحة أمام الأنسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهو يُريد أن يُساوى بين رجل مولود فى الفاتيكان ( مثلاً ) برجل وُلِدَ فى قبيلة " الماو ماو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل تتساوى هنا حظوظ أختيارتهم ؟ أم تساوت البدائل الأختيارية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هضرب لك مثل .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفتحى دولابك فتختارى من بين ملابسك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فستان حشمة – بنطلون فيزون – تى شيرت ...ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غيرك معندهاش دولاب أصلاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى حتة كرتونة فيها جلابية يتيمة تفضح أكتر ما تستر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يستطيع أى مغرور أن يتقول على هذه الفتاة المسكينة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنها قد ( أختارت ) جلابية من النوع الردئ ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم نقول أن بدائل الأختيار عندها ( مُنعدمة ) إيكوال زيرو ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]موضوعك كبير على فكرة ومش سهل زى ما انتى مُتخيلة*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ولو بحثتى عن الأجابة من الدين فقط ...هتتعبى أوى *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]فيه ناس ترى أن ( النفس ) دى نتاج ألتحام ( روح ) بـ ( جسد )[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


 كلام حضرتك صح جدا 
و اتفق معاك في ان الصلاة و الصوم تهذيب للنفس و الروح و ان في ناس مش عندها اديان بتبقى كويسة رغم انها مش عندها دين يروض نفسها
شكرا لمرورك الجميل استاذي
نورتني [/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]طبعا مع خالص أحترامى وتقديرى لهذا الرأى ...إلا أننى أرى أن*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 كلام حضرتك صحيح جدا جدا
بعتذر على طرح الموضوع 

بس انا مقصدتش الناس اللي مش عندهم امكانيات للتغيير
يوجد اشخاص اغنياء جدا و ظروفهم مواتية جدا انهم يبقوا كويسين بس هما مش عاوزين
احيانا كثرة الاموال بتغير نفوس الناس
بيكونوا طيبين بس لما الفلوس عندهم تزيد بيتحولوا للعكس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بعتذر على طرح الموضوع


*بتعتذرى لية ؟؟؟؟؟
بالعكس موضوعك حلو 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> استني بقى كدة الموضوع كبر مننا هههههه
> بصي في الاول رورو قالت ان الانسان بيختار بارادته بعد كدة انتي قولتي الجينات و البيئة ليهم دور
> بعد كدة رورو قالت التربية و الاهل هما السبب
> بعد كدة ماريا قالت اصدقاء السوء
> ...



بصى يا ستى 

رأى رورو وماريا ونيفو مظبوط 100 % وبيكملوا بعض 

من رأى

 إن  الأساس فى الإختلاف بين إنسان وآخر فى السلوك هو..... 

 مدى تأثرالإنسان بــ " الشريعة الطبيعة " التى خلقها الله فى كل واحد منا ( الإنسان مولود بها ) 

وهذة الشريعة  بداخل ( الفقير والغنى ) ، ( صاحب عقيدة أم لأ )


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> صفاتنا و طباعنا و سلوكنا بيجوا منين ؟؟ ​



*من مليون حاجة داخلة فى بعض 
التربية - القيم - المجتمع الأسرى - المجتمع الخارجى - .....................الخ​*


انت شبعي قال:


> ايه اللي يخلي شخص كريم و شخص اخر بخيل​


*
على حسب اللى بيقوم بتقييم الانسان 
مثلا إنسان بيقول على شخص (أ) بخيل
فى حين آخر قال على نفس الشخص (أ) حريص
فى حين آخر قال على نفس الشخص (أ) مدبر
فى حين آخرين يجمعون على أنه كريم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا تتعجبى​*



انت شبعي قال:


> ايه اللي يخلي الناس مختلفين عن بعضهم اوووي في الطباع ؟​



*دا شىء وحش و لا كويس فى نظرك ؟؟؟​*




انت شبعي قال:


> يعني مش البيئة و لا التربية و لا الظروف و لا اي حاجة من دي​


*من مليون حاجة داخلة فى بعض 
كما قلت سابقا​*


انت شبعي قال:


> طب تعالوا نفكر اكتر و ندخل في نفسية شخصيات معينة
> ندخل في نفسية ام النور مثلا
> انسانة اتولدت في مدينة كلها شر و عاشت وسط اسرة فقيرة و تعبت كتير في حياتها و في خدمتها في الهيكل في بيت ربنا
> ايه اللي يخليها بالتقوى و التواضع و الوداعة و المحبة دي كلها
> جابت الروعة و العظمة دي كلها منين ؟؟​


*تربية أم النور مختلفة عن ناس كتير فى زمانها
إنتى عارفة : تربية فى الهيكل .................الخ​*


انت شبعي قال:


> و على العكس ندخل في نفسية اي شخص ميال للعنف و الدماء
> ممكن نلاقي كل ظروفه كويسة و تمام ماديا و اسريا و اجتماعيا و وظيفيا ايضا
> و مع ذلك عنده ميول عدوانية زايدة اوي و يمكن يبقى له اخوات طيبين و يبقى والده و والدته كويسين
> طب ايه يخليه بيفكر بالطريقة دي ؟
> :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


*كل واحد ليه حكاية 
ما تقدريش تحكمى ليه فلان كدة و فلان كدة
لو عملتى كدة : يبقى المفروض تروحى تذهبى الى العالم أجمع لتعرفى الأسباب المليون المتشابكة التى جعلت العالم هكذا :w00t:​*


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتعتذرى لية ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بالعكس موضوعك حلو *​


 انا خوفت بس اكون جرحت حد من دون ما اقصد
بس بأمانة انا ماكانش قصدي
انا كان نفسي اعرف بس ايه اللي بيخلي الناس مختلفين عن بعض رغم انهم ممكن يبقوا اخوات او بتربطهم صلة قرابة
او عاشوا في ظروف متشابهة لحد كبير


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بصى يا ستى
> 
> رأى رورو وماريا ونيفو مظبوط 100 % وبيكملوا بعض
> 
> ...


يعني مش الظروف هي السبب ؟
يعني ممكن انسان يبقى مش بيعرف يقرأ او يكتب بس يكون ذكي او تفكيره احسن من المتعلمين ؟
و ممكن انسان يكون فاقد عضو من اعضاء جسده بس متميز و مبدع ؟
و العكس صحيح طبعا
لو كان قصدك كدة يبقى انا متفقة معاكي جدا في الرأي دة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل هيلانة
نورتيني


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *من مليون حاجة داخلة فى بعض​*
> *التربية - القيم - المجتمع الأسرى - المجتمع الخارجى - .....................الخ*​ طب لو اخوات او توأم ايه اللي بيخليهم مختلفين عن بعض ؟
> 
> 
> ...


 صح متفقة معاكي في كدة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ايرو
نورتيني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2014)

*لو إتنين توأم ؟؟؟

مش فيه إختلاف فى الأصدقاء ؟؟؟

و لا برضوا نفس الأصدقاء 
​*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يونيو 2014)

بصي الالموضوع دة بيتلخص في كلمتين 
المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة 
المرء علي دين خليلة وانظروا اليمين يخالل او يصادق 
دة حل اللغز 
لان الاهل بتزرع القيم والاخلاق في الطفل بس لما يخرج ويعرف اصدقاء 
كل واحد حسب اتجاهة لانة حر في التصرف


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني مش الظروف هي السبب ؟
> يعني ممكن انسان يبقى مش بيعرف يقرأ او يكتب بس يكون ذكي او تفكيره احسن من المتعلمين ؟
> و ممكن انسان يكون فاقد عضو من اعضاء جسده بس متميز و مبدع ؟
> و العكس صحيح طبعا
> ...



*لأ يا حبيبة قلبى مش قصدى كدة
بس اللى إنتى بتقولية ده إسمه 
( مواهب ) أو ( قدرات خاصة ) أو (تعويض من ربنا )

+

لكن أنا بتكلم عن ( نقطة واحدة من موضوعك ) وهى 

( الســـــــــــــــــــــــلوك ) 

وإزاى سلوك الإنسان بيختلف من شخص لشخص تانى حتى لو إخوات ، وظروفهم واحدة 

**وإديتى مثال*


* ( لأم النور ) وإزاى كانت كويسة فى ظروف وبيئة شريرة *
*
*

*شخص ميال للعنف بالرغم من إن اسرتة وظروفة وبيئتة كويسين *
 *دة كلامك *

[





> QUOTE=انت شبعي;3622635]
> 
> ندخل في نفسية ام النور مثلا
> انسانة اتولدت في مدينة كلها شر و عاشت وسط اسرة فقيرة و تعبت كتير في حياتها و في خدمتها في الهيكل في بيت ربنا
> ...


*الإختلاف هنا علشان إختلاف إستجابة كل منهم ( للشريعة الطبيعية ) اللى ربنا خلقنا بيها 

الشريعة الطبيعية يعنى ( الضمير ) 

والضمير معناه ( صوت الله )

فالإنسان بيختلف عن الآخر حسب إستجابة كل واحد لضميرة *

يعنى العدرا مريم إستجابت بسهولة لصوت الله داخلها ( الضمير ) 

علشان كدة بقت إنسانة كويسة 

أما للمثال التانى 

فالشخص اللى إتوجد فى بيئة وظروف وأسرة كويسة ولكنة ميال للعنف *( رفض صوت الله ) *= لم يستجيب لضميرة 

*المهم هو إستجابة الشخص لضميرة

لو بصيتى للشريعة اللى كان ماشى عليها الآباء .. 

قبــــــــــــــــل شريعة موسى 

مثال ..........

( آدم ، أخنوخ ، وإبراهيم وإسحق ، ويعقوب ، ويوسف الصديق ) 
وإزاى كانوا عايشين حياة الطهر والقداسة

هتلاقيها ( الضميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر )  *


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2014)

إختلاف نوعية الأصدقاء وإختلاف المنطق وطريقة تحليل الأمور وردة الفعل من شخص لآخر إضافة الى إختلاف التربية والتعليم هي من أكثر العوامل التي تأثر على تكوين الشخصية..


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو إتنين توأم ؟؟؟​*​
> 
> *مش فيه إختلاف فى الأصدقاء ؟؟؟*​
> *و لا برضوا نفس الأصدقاء *​
> ​


يعني انتي كدة شايفة ان الاصدقاء هما السبب
طب ممكن اقولك حاجة صغنتوتة ؟
مش احنا اللي بنختار اصدقاءنا ؟
يبقى الغلط هيلف يلف و يرجع على الانسان بردو لانه اختار اصدقاء غلط و اتأثر بيهم بدل ما يأثر فيهم
 شكرا ايرو حبيبتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصي الالموضوع دة بيتلخص في كلمتين
> المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة
> المرء علي دين خليلة وانظروا اليمين يخالل او يصادق
> دة حل اللغز
> ...


 طب متفقين في كدة
بس ايه اللي يخليه يئذي غيره بردو
ماشي ممكن يمشي في طريق مش حلو
بس ما توصلش لدرجة انه يبقى انسان مؤذي
صح و لا لأ ؟
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ابن يسوعنا
نورتني


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لأ يا حبيبة قلبى مش قصدى كدة*
> *بس اللى إنتى بتقولية ده إسمه *
> *( مواهب ) أو ( قدرات خاصة ) أو (تعويض من ربنا )*
> 
> ...


 لأ انا لازم اصقفلك بقى على الكلام الرائع دة :big29:
اجابة روعة هيلانة
و متفقة معاكي جدا جدا في كل حرف كتبتيه
كل الفرح لقلبك حبيبتي


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> إختلاف نوعية الأصدقاء وإختلاف المنطق وطريقة تحليل الأمور وردة الفعل من شخص لآخر إضافة الى إختلاف التربية والتعليم هي من أكثر العوامل التي تأثر على تكوين الشخصية..


 اجابة في منتهى الروووووعة استاذي
متفقة مع حضرتك جدا في كل حرف كتبته
شكرا جدا لمرورك حضرتك الغالي
نورتني


----------

